# Uninsured claim help



## Sparkz786 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi Guys

Wondering if anyone would be able to advise, if you have nothing good to say kindly refrain from spamming.

A friend of mine was involved in an accident last year where he collided into another vehicle, he thought he was insured but turned out to be fake insurance bought from social media

The car he hit into was a hire car and his friend was driving it, so to settle the heat he paid the excess off for that car, and the hire company will be claiming from their insurance. As for his car he has to get repaired privately as it wasn’t insured

Anyway, months later a court letter has arrived from the hire car’s insurance trying to claim full costs for the damage on the car he hit into,
looks like a court proceeding letter and its between:

Hire Company
Vs
My friend (1st defendant)
And
MID (2nd defendant)

The letters mention things like:
The claimant is a prestige hire company. On the date of accident the claimant had hired out the vehicle. The first defendant collided into the rear of the claimant vehicle. The first defendant was not insured at the time of accident and therefore the second defendant is bring pursued under their uninsured losses agreement.

Also on the county court money claims centre letter it states:
- Net settlement figure is XXXX, the claimant hereby claims that sum from the first defendant and/or second defendant (following consolidation)
- a decleration that pursuant to the MIB agreement, the second defendant is liable to pay to or to the satisfaction of the claimant the sum of payable under such judgement including assessed costs.

Its a big sum around £40k and its something he cant afford, his already been in trouble for it and got 6 points and a fine from police.
Sounds to me MIB will pay, but maybe they will claim it from my friend later?. He doesnt earn much and hardly left with anything end of the month. So what can they exactly do? File for his bankcruptcy or be ok with £50 a month for the rest of his life?

His a good friend of mine and is pretty stressed
Post your thoughts please


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Didn't we just hear this very same story a few months ago?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Sparkz786 said:


> , if you have nothing good to say kindly refrain from spamming.


No one has anything good to say here.
Everybody has the chip in their heads of "depreciation, low pay, f*ck paxholes". That's what uber drivers say 24/7 nowadays.

As for your friend: insurance through social media? Really?

Another thing: it seems you are in England. I would post it in english forums. This is US (at least mostly), and laws are different in other countries. I don't think we can help much...


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Sparkz786 said:


> Post your thoughts please


Beware of that for which you ask, for many have erred the same.


Your "friend" purchased insurance off 'social media' from a company that he had never heard of prior. If nothing else, your friend is an idiot.
You're in London and you're seeking advice concerning European law in a forum overwhelmingly comprised of American users.
Out of charity, I'll reserve my remaining thoughts.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Another thing: it seems you are in England. I would post it in english forums. This is US (at least mostly), and laws are different in other countries. I don't think we can help much...


I agree, post it in the UK or London section.

It is great from your part helping your friend. Wish him the best.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Sparkz786 said:


> Its a big sum around £40k and its something he cant afford, his already been in trouble for it and got 6 points and a fine from police.
> Sounds to me MIB will pay, but maybe they will claim it from my friend later?. He doesnt earn much and hardly left with anything end of the month. So what can they exactly do? File for his bankcruptcy or be ok with £50 a month for the rest of his life?
> 
> His a good friend of mine and is pretty stressed
> Post your thoughts please


In US, like this lawsuit is usually to get money from the driver who has money ( home equity or money in bank ). When a driver has no money at all, who would sue the driver to get money from nowhere? Since your friend has no money, he would probably lose his uninsured car.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Didn't we just hear this very same story a few months ago?


Not even that long ago. He made the same exact post in another sub-forum on this site on Sunday.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Without getting into the drama of social media, IF this is as stated, is a brutal reminder.
This is a business and you better treat it as such.
I found that pulling my rideshare car out of my GEICO personal policy and putting it under a separate commercial policy actually lowered my deductibles at about the same premium maybe a couple of dollars LESS. And that's before Lyft (is supposed to ) kick in $.25 per Lyft rebate.


----------

